

Building a Lego server blade– what I do at work - ivthreadp110
http://smartfile.com/lego

======
ivthreadp110
We have a time lapse build of the build too--
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdPOnSjH9qA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdPOnSjH9qA)

